# [3D/OpenGL] Problème de performance 3D sur un netbook nc10

## MadeIn94

Bonjour,

En ce moment je développe des applications 3D en C++ avec OpenGL.

Pour mes tests je dispose de 3 machines, un hp pavillon dv7 1070ef, et deux netbook samsung nc10.

Un des deux nc10 tourne sous windows XP les deux autres machines sous gentoo.

Au fur et à mesure je me suis rendu compte d'un problème de performance sur le netbook sous gentoo.

Au début je n'étais pas choqué des piètres performances étant donné la faible puissance de la machine, mais en comparant les résultats sous windows XP j'ai commencé à me poser des questions...

Premier diagnostique :

nc10 + xp : qtgears me donne environ 1100 fps

nc10 + gentoo : glxgears me donne environ 55 fps!

Je sais, glxgears n'est pas un outil de benchmark, mais je pense qu'avec deux machines équivalentes on devrait obtenir des résultats sensiblement équivalents (dans des conditions optimales) à moins qu'il y ait un problème sur l'une des deux machines.

J'utilise gnome avec compiz, en désactivant compiz j'ai étrangement moins de FPS (environ 30).

Je suis persuadé qu'il est possible d'avoir plus de FPS sous linux avec cette machine, d'ailleurs sur certains sites certaines personnes reportent environ 700 ou 900 fps.

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur, j'ai fait un petit tour du net et j'ai un peu fouillé côté kernel (activé récemment FB_INTEL, FB_INTEL_I2C pas de changement)

Voici quelques informations sur la configuration de la machine :

glxinfo (  direct rendering à "Yes" si je précède d'un "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" mais pas de changement niveau FPS, toujours moins de 60 fps.) :

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.9

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

32 GLX Visuals

...

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
Section "Module"

   Load "glx"

   Load "freetype"

   Load "dri"

   Load "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "card0"

   Driver "intel"

   VideoRam 262144

   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "UseFBDev" "false"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Keyboard"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```
[   607.520] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[   607.520] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   607.520] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[   607.520] Current Operating System: Linux nc10 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Tue Jan 18 23:20:21 CET 2011 i686

[   607.520] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 resume=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1024x600x32

[   607.521] Build Date: 03 January 2011  06:28:49PM

[   607.521]  

[   607.521] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[   607.521]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   607.521] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   607.521] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 18 23:31:46 2011

[   607.522] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   607.522] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   607.522] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   607.522] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   607.522] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   607.522] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   607.523] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[   607.523] (**) |   |-->Device "card0"

[   607.523] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   607.523] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   607.523] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   607.524] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   607.524] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   607.524] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   607.524] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e4d60

[   607.524] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   607.524]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   607.524]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   607.524]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   607.524]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   607.526] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:144d:ca00 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   607.526] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:144d:ca00 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

[   607.527] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   607.527] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   607.527] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   607.527] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   607.527] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   607.527] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   607.527] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   607.528] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   607.528] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.528]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.528]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.528] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   607.529] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   607.529] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   607.529] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   607.530] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.530]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.530]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.530] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   607.530] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   607.530] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   607.531] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.531]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.531]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.531]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   607.531] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   607.531] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   607.532] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   607.532] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.532]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.532]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.532]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.532] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   607.532] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   607.533] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   607.533] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.533]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   607.533]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.533]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.533] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   607.533] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   607.534] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   607.534] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.534]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   607.534]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   607.534] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   607.534] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   607.535] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   607.536] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.536]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[   607.536]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   607.536]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   607.536] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   607.538] (++) using VT number 8

[   607.554] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   607.555] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   607.555] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[   607.555] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   607.555] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   607.555] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[   607.555] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[   607.555] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   607.555] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   607.555] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[   607.555] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   607.555] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

[   607.555] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

[   607.556] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

[   607.556] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[   607.556] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[   607.556] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[   607.663] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[   607.664] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[   607.687] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: CPT  Model: 4c4  Serial#: 0

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 13

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 23  vert.: 14

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   607.793] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.571 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.336 greenY: 0.570

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.124   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): clock: 45.0 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 130 mm

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1200 h_border: 0

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 609 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):  CPT

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):  CLAA102NA0A

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff000e14c40400000000

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    0d13010380170e780a50759258569227

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    1f505400000001010101010101010101

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    010101010101941100b0405819203020

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    3600de82000000190000000f00000000

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    0000000000206e050f00000000fe0043

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    505420202020202020202020000000fe

[   607.794] (II) intel(0):    00434c41413130324e41304120200063

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   607.794] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[   607.795] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   607.819] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[   607.819] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (230, 140) mm

[   607.819] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (113, 108)

[   607.819] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   607.819] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   607.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   607.820] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.820]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.820]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   607.820] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   607.820] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   607.821] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   607.821] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   607.821] (WW) intel(0): VideoRam configuration found, which is no longer used.

[   607.821] (II) intel(0): Continuing with (ignored) 0kB VideoRam instead of 262144 kB.

[   607.821] (**) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[   607.821] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   607.821] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[   607.821] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[   607.821] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   607.822] (II)         solid

[   607.822] (II)         copy

[   607.822] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   607.822] (II)         put_image

[   607.822] (II)         get_image

[   607.822] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[   607.822] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   607.822] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[   607.834] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   607.836] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[   607.836] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[   607.836] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[   607.836] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[   607.836] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[   607.836] (WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

[   607.836] (WW) intel(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used

[   607.837] (--) RandR disabled

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   607.837] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   607.869] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   607.869] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[   607.869] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[   607.869] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[   607.869] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[   607.870] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[   607.870] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   607.871] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[   608.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   608.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   608.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[   608.238] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   608.239] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   608.239] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   608.239]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   608.239]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   608.239]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   608.239] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   608.239] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   608.244] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   608.244] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   608.244] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   608.244] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   608.244] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   608.244] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   608.316] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[   608.316] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   608.316] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[   608.317] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   608.317] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   608.320] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[   608.320] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   608.320] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   608.320] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   608.320] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   608.320] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   608.332] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   608.332] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   608.332] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[   608.332] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   608.332] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   608.338] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   608.338] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   608.338] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   608.338] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   608.338] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   608.338] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   608.340] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[   608.340] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   608.340] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   608.340] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   608.340] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[   608.341] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   608.341] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   608.346] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[   608.346] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   608.346] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   608.346] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   608.346] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   608.346] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   608.360] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[   608.360] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   608.360] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[   608.360] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   608.360] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   608.366] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   608.366] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   608.366] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   608.366] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   608.366] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   608.366] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   608.368] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[   608.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   608.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   608.368] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   608.369] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   608.369] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   608.369]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[   608.369]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   608.369]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   608.369] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   608.369] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   608.406] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5878

[   608.406] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5888

[   608.406] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[   608.406] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[   608.406] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[   608.438] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   608.438] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   608.454] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.032

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   608.454] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   608.478] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   608.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   608.479] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   608.479] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   608.782] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[   608.782] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[   608.790] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   608.790] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   608.790] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   608.790] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   608.810] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   608.810] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[   608.810] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   608.823] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[   608.823] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   614.401] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[   614.401] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   614.401] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   614.535] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[   614.535] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   614.535] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   614.667] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[   614.667] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   614.668] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   616.538] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[   616.538] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   616.539] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
```

dmesg | grep intel :

```
[    0.283718] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.284163] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GME Chipset

[    0.284614] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.287594] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.289312] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x20220

[    0.289317] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1C

[    0.289321] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x2

[    0.297814] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle

[    5.278845] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    5.278855] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    5.278990] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.279048] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GME, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    5.296432] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    5.296448] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

[    6.470940] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

```

Merci =)

----------

## guilc

Intel + compositing => FPS de GLXGears == vitesse de rafraichissement.

Rien de choquant là dedans, c'est normal, mode synchrone. Et comme glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, cela ne présuppose pas de la vitesse dans les applis OpenGL.

----------

## barul

Ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport, mais juste pour signaler, le fichier xorg.conf est dépassé.

----------

## MadeIn94

Merci pour ces deux premières réponses,

Qu'est-ce que le compositing? Est-il possible de le désactiver?

Pour le fichier xorg.conf, j'ai rajouté les sections Module et Device récemment pour essayer de régler mon problème de FPS, sinon en temps normal la section InputClass me permet d'avoir mon clavier en azerty sous X donc je le garde.

Que voulez vous dire par "dépassé"?

Le but reste de pouvoir faire tourner mes applications OpenGL avec le plus de FPS possible afin de tracker les parties de code gourmand...

----------

## barul

Le composite c'est les effets graphiques, tels que ceux d'Ubuntu dès que tu as des pilotes graphiques installés.

----------

## guilc

Le compositing, c'est les effets 3D kikoolol que tu as avec compiz, kwin avec effets 3D, xfwin avec ombres et compagnies, etc...

En général, tous les compositeurs sont en mode synchrone, donc les FPS "que tu vois" dans les applis 3D seront au taux de rafraichissement de l'écran (donc autour de 60fps sur les LCD). Il y a des options pour les passer en asynchrone, mais dans l'absolu, cela n'apporte rien en terme de perfs, sinon souvent des bugs.

Cela ne te plais peut-être pas, mais ce n'est absolument pas un souci. Cela n'impacte pas les performances. glxgears te dit 60fps en gros, parce que ton écran affiche 60fps. MAIS cela n'empêche pas le processeur graphique de calculer plus par derrière. Cela n'impacte pas les performances 3D.

Pour te donner une idée : une grosse carte graphique va de donner plusieurs milliers de FPS à glxgears, mettons 3000 (au hasard). Tu crois que ça sera plus fluid ? Et ben non ! de toute manière le taux de rafraichissement de l'écran étant de 60Hz, l'écran n'affichera QUE 60 images par secondes, même si la carte graphique en calcule 3000.

Le mode synchrone change cela : en apparence, tout semble "bloqué" à 60fps, mais ce n'est pas le cas "en vrai" pour le GPU.

Bref, en clair, fais comme si tu n'avais rien vu. C'est normal, cela n'affecte pas les perfs, il n'y a aucun problème de configuration !

C'est juste pas comparable avec ce que tu vois sous windows.

----------

## MadeIn94

Merci pour ces explications, je comprends mieux maintenant, cependant voilà, je viens de faire un test très simple :

J'ai désactivé compiz relancé une session gnome, glxinfo me dit que le direct rendering est activé.

Je lance glxgears et j'ai un affichage saccadé en le laissant en fenêtré (les roues ne tournent pas du tout de manière régulière) et pas plus de 30 fps...

Encore une fois je trouve ça étrange d'avoir moins de fps que lorsque compiz est activé.

Pour info un htop me dit que les deux unités de calculs de mon processeur ne dépassent pas 5% d'utilisation.

Le rafraîchissement de l'écran est bien à 60Hz dans les options du moniteur.

Je précise aussi que dans mon /etc/make.conf j'ai mis : VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel"

Un "eselect opengl list" me sort une entrée unique : "xorg-x11"

Pour le coup je suppose que le compisiting est désactivé (pas compiz) je ne sais pas trop si je suis en synchrone ou en asynchrone par contre.

glxgears affiche bien une "note" me disant que le rendu devrait être approximativement égal au "refresh rate" de l'écran ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Mais je ne pense pas que le rendu que j'ai soit normal...

Qu'en pensez vous?

----------

## guilc

Sans compositeur activé, y a plus de notion de synchrone/asynchrone.

La par contre, c'est beaucoup moins normal.

Es-tu sûr que X est lancé via le driver intel et pas vesa dans ce cas précis ?

grep -E "intel|EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## MadeIn94

Bonjour,

Il semblerait que le driver intel soit bien utilisé,

le résultat de la commande :

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 14545.568] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 14545.571] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 14545.571] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 14545.571] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14545.572] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

[ 14545.585] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

[ 14545.585] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 14545.585] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[ 14545.585] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 14545.585] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

[ 14545.585] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

[ 14545.585] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

[ 14545.585] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[ 14545.585] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[ 14545.585] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[ 14545.692] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[ 14545.693] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[ 14545.717] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: CPT  Model: 4c4  Serial#: 0

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 13

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 23  vert.: 14

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[ 14545.823] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.571 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.336 greenY: 0.570

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.124   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): clock: 45.0 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 130 mm

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1200 h_border: 0

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 609 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):  CPT

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):  CLAA102NA0A

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff000e14c40400000000

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    0d13010380170e780a50759258569227

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    1f505400000001010101010101010101

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    010101010101941100b0405819203020

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    3600de82000000190000000f00000000

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    0000000000206e050f00000000fe0043

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    505420202020202020202020000000fe

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0):    00434c41413130324e41304120200063

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14545.824] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[ 14545.825] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[ 14545.849] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[ 14545.849] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (230, 140) mm

[ 14545.849] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (113, 108)

[ 14545.851] (WW) intel(0): VideoRam configuration found, which is no longer used.

[ 14545.851] (II) intel(0): Continuing with (ignored) 0kB VideoRam instead of 262144 kB.

[ 14545.851] (**) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[ 14545.851] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 14545.851] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[ 14545.851] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[ 14545.852] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[ 14545.852] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 14545.852] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[ 14545.868] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[ 14545.870] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[ 14545.870] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[ 14545.870] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[ 14545.871] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[ 14545.871] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[ 14545.871] (WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

[ 14545.871] (WW) intel(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used

[ 14545.905] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[ 14546.818] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[ 14546.846] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[ 14546.846] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[ 14546.859] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[ 14553.864] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[ 14553.865] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14553.865] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[ 14553.999] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[ 14553.999] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14553.999] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[ 14554.131] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

[ 14554.131] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14554.132] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

```

----------

